# Where is the Mountain Biking UK forum gone?



## punkypossum (13 Jul 2007)

Keeps disappearing...has it been renamed or relocated again or is the link just temporarily dead? Does anybody know?


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jul 2007)

This is a joke right? :?:


----------



## punkypossum (13 Jul 2007)

No, it wasn't actually. In case the title was confusing, I was referring to the new one set up by Fozzy as an alternative to BR for the old WMB crowd...


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jul 2007)

sorry i thought you meant MBUK :?: 

they been having some problems i think


----------



## punkypossum (13 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> sorry i thought you meant MBUK :?:
> 
> they been having some problems i think



Lol, no, I'm not that desperate!!! :?:


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jul 2007)

mlehworld, where i have been known to hang around might be enough for your mud fix


----------



## Fozzybear (18 Jul 2007)

We are at www.uk-mtb.com

will post to the admin to ask for a forum sharing scheme, was thinking along the lines of 

we would like to point road users to here and ask that mtb users are pointed towards us.


----------



## punkypossum (19 Jul 2007)

Cheers Fozzy!


----------



## punkypossum (20 Jul 2007)

Oops...has it gone wrong again?


----------



## Fozzybear (20 Jul 2007)

punkypossum said:


> Oops...has it gone wrong again?



nope it's there.. using it right now..


----------



## ejls2 (19 Nov 2007)

Fozzybear said:


> We are at www.uk-mtb.com
> 
> will post to the admin to ask for a forum sharing scheme, was thinking along the lines of
> 
> we would like to point road users to here and ask that mtb users are pointed towards us.



To be fair, I think most of the road users want to be pointed towards a site that has something to do with 'cycle'ing and 'chat'ting in the 'uk'


----------

